# Are these things okay for goats?



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Are any of these things good for goats and safe for them?

1. Coconut/oil
2. Oregano Oil
3. Cabbage


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

mine have eaten some cabbage but not much of it


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I give mine coconut oil. It makes their coat really nice.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

My pygmy doe and ND wether love cabbage.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I’ve read to give essential oils for dewormer.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Mine LOVE cabbage, but it makes them gassy! Goat farts make dog farts pale in comparison! And their breath....


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

lol we were moving our goats and had them in our car in large dog carriers..Bonnie farted and I literally thought we were dying but Clyde burped not to long after and my lawd!


----------



## aJadeMagnolia (May 18, 2018)

Coconut oil does indeed make their coats shiny and beautiful, just try to make sure it is pure coconut oil. In moderation it can be very beneficial as a nutritional supplement. Coat health is a good indicator of overall nutritional status. Not the only thing you should go by, but definitely one to consider when judging the health of an animal.

Oregano oil. That depends on which oregano oil you're referring to. Oregano steeped in olive oil, or infused herbal olive oil is perfectly safe and easy to make yourself with fresh oregano. If used externally it should be diluted before use with plain olive oil or coconut oil or your oil of choice. It is an excellent remedy to have on hand and is great for external parasites (such as lice), skin issues, and as a natural alternative for certain antibiotics. https://www.offthegridnews.com/alternative-health/5-simple-steps-to-make-your-own-oil-of-oregano/
*But infused olive oil that you make yourself is not the same thing as an essential oil.*
*Oregano oil essential oil on the other hand can be quite dangerous and cause temporary or permanent internal damage. So please use caution and only use it well diluted. Think of it as more of an emergency item for internal use only. It can cause nasty burns on people and animals and is best handled with gloves. I'm not saying it doesn't have its place in the world of natural remedies, but that it is not something to be taken lightly. It is very powerful and has the potential to cause harm. Just because something is natural doesn't automatically mean it is also completely safe.

Oregano infused olive oil, as in the recipe in the link above? Highly recommended!
But oregano essential oil? Be very careful and don't use it unless you understand its danger.​3. Cabbage is fine in moderation, chemical-free is preferable.

-----
*Note on olive oil: Beware of the fact that many of the olive oils on the market are not pure, and are adulterated with herbicide-laden genetically modified soy oil, sunflower oil, additives, dyes, preservatives and other unknown ingredients.

Some more on where to find authentic, pure olive oil:
http://www.extravirginity.com/2012/09/toms-supermarket-picks-quality-oils-good-prices


----------

